# catfish hitting, but not getting caught



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried some shad (some I froze this winter) in our local lake yesterday and had 3 or 4 runs but caught nothing. They would make a short run, drop the bait, and the game was over. 

Using an AbuGarcia 5500CS in free spool with the bait clicker on and 5/0 Daiichi circle wide hooks. I'd give them a few minutes after the run, and one did make a short second run, but I didn't hook him. My usual method is to let them make one run, pick up the rod and when they make a second run - reel hard. 

Most of them yesterday made the first run and that was it. 

I was hooking a lot of dead weeds. Could they have been dropping the bait and loosing it in the weeds?


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Id lock the reel down and let him hook himself. This time of year its a finicky bite.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

smoothkip25 said:


> Id lock the reel down and let him hook himself. This time of year its a finicky bite.


this is what i have been doing, i have caught some with octopus hooks but just let the fish do the work


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

This time of year try downsizing everything, line, bait and hook, i use a med, action spinning rod with 8 lb test and # 4 or even as small as #6 hooks, and use a small piece of shad or crawler. i have caught channels this early before but most of the time if you dont set the hook as soon as they start peckin at it its too late, like smoothkip said they are VERY finky right now.
But for sure the best tasting channel cats you will ever eat.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hooked up with one while fishin for Gills yesterday. He wasn't big(5lbs.) Came off at the shore when I didn't bring a net.


----------

